# Breadboard End - Advice please



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

I intend to make a breadboard end on a panel to adorn the top of a small wardrobe I am building.

I recently laid a solid oak floor in a back bedroom and to utilise some of the remaining boards I thought of using them to create the decorative top panel of the cabinet which will sit on top of the structural panel of 18mm hardwood ply. The oak boards are approx 100mm x 18mm with T&G edging and ends and of varying lenghts. The finished panel will measure approx 1000mm X 450mm.

How would you create the panel taking into account seasonal movement?

i was thinking of gluing the boards together, left unplaned to match the existing floor. I was thinking of routing a longer tenon onto the ends of the panel and a deeper groove on the breadboard end. However, what would be the best method for attaching the breadboard end….glue in the centre only ??

Any thoughts greatly appreciated.

Thank you

David


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I would use three pins in each end. Put your bread board end on drill the three holes for the pins. Remove the cap then elongate the two end holes to allow for movement. Put the cap back on drive the pins in. As long as the pins are tight no need to mess with glue on the breadboard end in this application in my opinion. If glue just use enough to glue the pin end breadboard cap not the tenon.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers, I was hoping for that response.

Much appreciated.

David


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Agee with TravisH and would only add that I drill and insert the dowell from the bottom but do not drill through the top so the dowell is not visible on the top (only visible on the bottom). Best wishes.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks John, a valuable point, although I may make a feature of the dowel peg on the top side. To be decided.

Hope all is well your side?

David


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Amigo…..I agree with pegging the breadboard ends with dowels….When I do a mortise and tenon joint, I like to peg the joints with a 1/4" dowel….It does 2 things: It locks in the pieces after glueups, and I think they look nice, and gives the piece "character", and pleasing to the eye…..I don't do breadboards very much, but when I do, I peg it all the way through, and as stated above, elongate the holes a tad for movement of the wood through the seasons….I'll use a brad point bit to try to prevent tearout, peg it, and leave a little to trim off and sand flush…..I also try to match the grain of the dowel with the grain of the wood I'm using…..if possible..


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Rick, thanks for the input. I have done sveral breadboards over the years but not with the "individual" boards made up from the flooring planks.

Cutting the tenon may be a little more challenging as the panel is unlikley to be as flat as a normal glued and planed flat panel.

Anyway, I believe I have it figured out now. The proof will be in the pudding, just need the time to bring it altogether.

Cheers for now.

David


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey David. A lot of good answers above. I can only follow along, because I don't have an answer for you. I do know that whatever your decision, it'll be a fine project, I'm sure.


----------



## todd628 (Sep 4, 2013)

I must just put in my 2 cents, I agree.
Have a blessed day, Todd


----------

